# Oh Dear... Oh Yes!!!



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

*As most of you know my girl Topaz passed away not too long ago. I'm still very sad , Well her cage mate ended up alone. So I was planning on keeping one of Topaz's daughter to introduce to Takota so she wouldn't be alone. HOWEVER my mom emailed my aunt about how Topaz died, so while she was visiting up here about a week and a half ago, she told me she had a surprise for me. I was thinking clothes or something??? She walked into my room and said "OH NO!!!!" I bet you can guess the rest. My aunt knew me and mom use to breed rats and knows we stoped, but since the rescue is pretty much on hold (I'm just trying to find homes for the 5 girls and 2 boys). She didn't know I already had a total of 13 rats. 
Anyways back on topic, A woman at her work knew me and mom (use to) breed rats and she braught in 2 girls and a boy to her because they made her sneez super super bad. So my aunt braught them too us and Knew I had lost Topaz. I feel kind of bad because I could have just put one of the little girls with Takota but my aunt didn't know .

Blue hooded: Xandria no more than 7weeks
Bluw Berk: Berry Silver at least 6 months
Dumbo: Ratticus about 3 months

*sigh* more rats lol but thats just more too love!!! and yes they are currently in their 2 weeks which ends tomorrow . All three have been vet checked and are very healthy (Ratticus was a little skinny but thats fixed).*


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

awww i saw them 1st lol such cuties


----------



## Strike2 (Apr 26, 2007)

cute.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

thnx Strike2!! Yep they are doing good and will be moving in tomorrow . Then I'll go through the while introdiction process with Takota and BS and Xandria. I'll just give them extra extra time since it will be two of them and not one.


----------

